# My first recumbent, I regret nothing.



## BlackPanther (15 Jan 2012)

So on Friday, after many weeks researching recumbents I bought my first. I say first, because I can see me acquiring others over the coming years. I had a looooong drive from Doncaster to the far side of Cardif, 200 miles, 4 hours. Anyway, after a brief test ride I handed over the readies and got myself a near mint, hardly used 2010 Bacchetta Strada. I went for a 12 mile round trip to B&Q yesterday (to get kit to fashion a head rest) and after a wobbly start I soon felt quite confident. Setting off is still a bit of a challenge, especially with the spds, but I'm getting there. I did notice that it wasn't dropping into 9th gear, but I've adjusted it out and though it's dropping in, it sounds a bit 'rattley'. Mind you, that's when it's hung up, so it may disappear on the road under load. I've no experience with SRAM ever (X7 fitted on Strada) as all my bikes are Shimano, but it looks like the only fine adjustment is from the gripshifter. So, here's a pic or 2. I've made the headrest, fitted the rear rack/panniers/top bag, spd dual sided pedals, front and rear lights, mounted the pump and bottle under the seat, and the computer, which was a 'mare to fit on the blade type forks! I'm just waiting for some gatorskins (can't get Marathon Plus's in 650 size) spare tubes, and crud II mudguards before I head off on a proper ride. When I've got the wheels off to do the tyres, I'm going to try a mountain bike wheel in there 'cos it looks like a it would fit with a low walled tyre (assuming the brakes would move enough as well.)


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Jan 2012)

Nice, enjoy.


----------



## neil earley (15 Jan 2012)

you need to take it out of the kitchen before your better half comes home lol , enjoy your bent looks really nice


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Jan 2012)

neil earley said:


> you need to take it out of the kitchen before your better half comes home lol , enjoy your bent looks really nice


 
Wot... and get it dirty?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2012)

how many laps of kitchen did you do to cover 12 miles


----------



## tongskie01 (16 Jan 2012)

about 10 laps from the fridge to the kitchen table...


----------



## markg0vbr (16 Jan 2012)

gosh another recumbent within about 15miles, soon every one will have one


----------



## riggsbie (17 Jan 2012)

Awesome.....

Confidence will grow with every mile !!


----------



## BlackPanther (17 Jan 2012)

markg0vbr said:


> gosh another recumbent within about 15miles, soon every one will have one


 

I think I'm the only 'bent owner in Doncaster. I saw one about 6 months ago, but I think he was just passing through.....maybe it was you?

I'm still very wobbly setting off, and today I made the mistake of hitting a red light and having to stop on a steep hill (Tickhill road onto Balby road) which is made worse as Balby road is the busiest road into Doncaster. I had 2 false starts and the wobbliest set off in history. I'd made the mistake of being in too low a gear, a complete mis-judgement as I could've set off 3 or 4 gears higher and gotten a much bigger 'shove'. I'm lucky it wasn't rush hour, and I need to improve significantly before I start commuting on it when I go back to work next week......maybe I should've got a trike?


----------



## tongskie01 (17 Jan 2012)

i'll give you 500 quid for it. just kidding. the more you ride it, the more you'll master and develop your own technique. you just need time.


----------



## mickle (17 Jan 2012)

Nice. Got enough reflective tape on it? =)


----------



## tongskie01 (17 Jan 2012)

how tall are you? looks like the cranks are too long for you basing on your photo.. get a 152 mm crankset and start spinning.. its better to learn how to spin with as it will spare your knees from injury. for starting, you need to be in the lowish gear coz your muscles arent that strong yet.


----------



## riggsbie (18 Jan 2012)

I think it's probably fair to say that we all have struggled with uphill pull-aways at one time or another......

I still do if I haven't ridden it for a while, currently my new Vortex is getting thoroughly used !

Keep at it !!!


----------



## BenM (19 Jan 2012)

The more uphill right handers you do the better you get - I am still rubbish (though better than I was) after a couple of years!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2012)

BenM said:


> The more uphill right handers you do the better you get - I am still rubbish (though better than I was) after a couple of years!


 

My right handers are ok.
Is the left handers I am still having trouble with.
But then again I am a unclip the right foot, push of with the lefter.


----------



## tongskie01 (19 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> My right handers are ok.
> Is the left handers I am still having trouble with.
> But then again I am a unclip the right foot, push of with the lefter.


 me too.


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jan 2012)

Looks lovely. Enjoy.

And take pictures of every little bit of it. You don't need to post them. Just keep them on a drive somewhere so that one day when something comes loose, you can look back and see where it was. Idlers, chain guides, cable routing, washer orders, that kind of thing. Its amazing what you forget the second you dismantle something 

Oh, and just check the chain is long enough. Might just be the angle of the pics, but the top one looks like you're in middle at the front and about 4 sprockets off bottom at the back. The rear derailleur is extending forwards quite a bit, and I'd wonder whether the (ill-advised) big/big combo might actually see things bent out of shape.

Andy.


----------

